# Best hunting truck???



## trkyhntr70 (Oct 28, 2008)

Best hunting truck??? 


Im kinda looking to get a truck. ( Pre- Owned)
Right now we have a 4x4 suv. Im thinking a truck may be better.
There are 3 of us, Probally have to be an xtra cab or 4-door.
4x4 preferred.
It will also be a daily driver (short distance)
Want something good on gas too. I do alot of driving during turkey season and dont want to be limited due to gas.. Is it possible for all this??
Can I get some suggestions??
Thanks


----------



## josh chatham (Oct 28, 2008)

Tacoma!!!


----------



## LJay (Oct 28, 2008)

Chevy has the best MPG.


----------



## aflake1 (Oct 28, 2008)

+1 on the tacoma.....a four door model in 4 wheel drive with the little 4 cylinder and you've got the best of all worlds.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Oct 29, 2008)

josh chatham said:


> Tacoma!!!



YEP!!


----------



## Greg Tench (Oct 29, 2008)

Toyota 4x4.


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Oct 29, 2008)

Toyota 4X4!!!  All the way!


----------



## bowbuck (Oct 30, 2008)

SheldonMOAC said:


> Toyota 4X4!!!  All the way!




My pic too.  But one that is paid for is priceless in any make. I sure do hate car payments


----------



## dchfm123 (Oct 30, 2008)

tacoma


----------



## Chippewa Partners (Oct 30, 2008)

The "FORD" sneak probably put more mule deer on the ground than any other means.


----------



## jettman96 (Oct 31, 2008)

Gots to go with Toyota!!!


----------



## DoeMaster (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Best Hunting Truck???*

I agree.....go with a Toyota.  I recently traded my 2006 V6 Tacoma 4x4 for a 2007 V8 Tundra 4x4.  I get as good (or better) gas mileage with the V8 Tundra and it's a much nicer truck.


----------



## BLAW (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't think you are going to get an honest answer from anyone on this.  Everybody is probably going to say the model truck they own.  I would have to say Ford...but those Japanese guys make an ok truck too


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Oct 31, 2008)

Toyota 4x4 with 22r four banger.Don't get any better than that.Good gas milage,small enough to get in tight places.


----------



## BCHunting170 (Oct 31, 2008)

i say dodge ram 1500 4x4... reliable ... problem with toyata is the transmittion. they tend to go out with 100,000 miles were dodge and chevy keep going. but its up to you i own a lawn care service and i wont get a tundra bc of the transmittion problem.


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Oct 31, 2008)

*Best Truck*

Best truck................to he** with the "BIG THREE" They sold out America with NAFTA..........get a Tacoma!!!


----------



## BCHunting170 (Oct 31, 2008)

backwoodsjoe said:


> Best truck................to he** with the "BIG THREE" They sold out America with NAFTA..........get a Tacoma!!!


thats only because they are cheap.


----------



## dchfm123 (Nov 1, 2008)

BCHunting170 said:


> i say dodge ram 1500 4x4... reliable ... problem with toyata is the transmittion. they tend to go out with 100,000 miles were dodge and chevy keep going. but its up to you i own a lawn care service and i wont get a tundra bc of the transmittion problem.


----------



## dchfm123 (Nov 1, 2008)

I will also recomend a suzuki samarai.  They are indestructable, a bunch of guys in our club have them and they will go anywhere a quad will go.  You can get them for around 1000 bucks, put a lift on it, and a set of 31's and your golden.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Nov 1, 2008)

Find an old raggedy jeep to hunt out of and then get yourself a daily driver.


----------



## fitterdawg (Nov 2, 2008)

Ford Ranger. Cant be beat.


----------



## Hammack (Nov 2, 2008)

My beat around/hunting truck is a 91 Chevy 4x4.  It has well over 400K on it, and still runs fine, and gets decent mileage.  Toyota may make a good truck, I just prefer to buy American.


----------



## Jack Flynn (Nov 2, 2008)

One that is paid for.........


----------



## 67chevyjr (Nov 2, 2008)

Get a Toyota and you cant go wrong.


----------



## SC Hunter (Nov 2, 2008)

I also say a samuri I know a fellow that has about 10 sitting around his yard and he will take that thing ANYWHERE when we're coon hunting and you can drive it as hard as you want to and it still runs


----------



## ATLRoach (Nov 3, 2008)

BCHunting170 said:


> i say dodge ram 1500 4x4... reliable ... problem with toyata is the transmittion. they tend to go out with 100,000 miles were dodge and chevy keep going. but its up to you i own a lawn care service and i wont get a tundra bc of the transmittion problem.



What on gods green earth are you talking about? I have owned and worked on more Toyotas than I care to think about. None absolutely none were trans problems. Show me proof!


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Nov 3, 2008)

ATLRoach said:


> What on gods green earth are you talking about? I have owned and worked on more Toyotas than I care to think about. None absolutely none were trans problems. Show me proof!



x2.

I've got 140K on my Tacoma and the transmission is excellent.


----------



## bassfishga (Nov 3, 2008)

I would just keep your vehicle you have now and find the lowest priced pickup you can find to hunt out of in the woods. Something you won't mind getting scratched up by tree limbs  down both sides and dogged through some mud. You will enjoy driving it through the land and woods more if it is a "hunting machine".

This one: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=259734 BUY IT NOW!!!


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 3, 2008)

most comfortable truck i have been in... in north ga wma's, bounging over trees... or farm county... ram1500 extended cab, 4x4... never stuck!!! warwoman, pinelog, cohutta, and the rest of the mountain wma's.

i am a big boy and this is a mans truck!!! more room then i know what to do with. the problems...

new rear end 50k, outta warrenty at 36k
new tranny 73k!, again, outta warrenty at 36k.
14.5mpg on a good day and at 65mph or under

but when it's having a good day, i love this truck. just wish the 3 things above werent true!!!

if i went for a new truck tomorrow, i think i would be going the toyota route!

my little s10, passed down from dad, works. good mpg, and it works. not good for more then basic transport. but 20+mpg, and paid for... my camp is 100m each way!!!


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Nov 3, 2008)

taco!!


----------



## rednck21 (Nov 12, 2008)

hard to beat an old V8 early bronco in the woods


----------



## discounthunter (Nov 12, 2008)

i have a 94 dodge ext cab 8'box with a full(wrap around) brush gaurd,im sure its a great hunter im just holding out for a big enough buck to walk out into the road before trying it out........ oh i dont think thats what you mean......


----------



## DRod121 (Nov 12, 2008)

Suzuki Samurai


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Nov 13, 2008)

Toyota 4 x 4


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 13, 2008)

Well,I have a tundra 4x4 and tocoma 4x4..I would not recommend the tundra..I get about 14 mpg on the highway!!! That aint good. I'm thinking of trading it for another chevy..The ride does not even compare! Chevy gets alot better gas milage and a better ride..I should have never traded in the first place!


----------



## seaweaver (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't know if someone said it...one that's paid for.

cw


----------



## RoadRunner14 (Nov 13, 2008)

fitterdawg said:


> Ford Ranger. Cant be beat.



Yeah those are great trucks. I would get one with a 4.0L, plenty of power and good gas mileage.


----------



## ryano (Nov 13, 2008)

my Z71 4X4 Colorado runs down the hwy getting around 22 mpg and has plenty of power to do all I need it to do.

I get as good gas mileage pulling a 5X8 trailer with a 500 Arctic Cat 4X4 ATV as most of my friends do in their Yotas and Nissans running empty.

the best though?   I will go with Jack Flynn.........One that is paid for.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Nov 13, 2008)

*Wow. With all the Republicans on this site*

suggesting a Toyota; no wonder the American automotive manufacturer's are going out of business.


----------



## CCGA (Nov 13, 2008)

*truck*

One of the toughest,almost impossible to get stuck vehicles I have seen is an Isuzu Trooper with 6cyl ,manual tran,4X4.Its got four doors,plenty of room for four and put a hitch haul on the back for hauling deer/hogs.Just font fo like the guys in our club and lose a pack of steak in the back of it the last weekend of season last year and find it first weekend this year!!


----------



## ryanwhit (Nov 13, 2008)

BCHunting170 said:


> problem with toyata is the transmittion. they tend to go out with 100,000 miles were dodge and chevy keep going




Dude...put down the pipe.


That 4 door taco is hard to beat for what you said you want - a DD and a capable hunting rig.  Certainly more pricey than a domestic, but you can find used ones at a good price.  And, they will hold their value much better than a domestic.  My experience is they are cheaper to maintain, too (less problems).


----------



## ryanwhit (Nov 13, 2008)

Rich Kaminski said:


> suggesting a Toyota; no wonder the American automotive manufacturer's are going out of business.



A little off topic, but I'll bite...

That's just capitalism...let's enjoy it while we still can.  If the Americans could build as quality of a product, I would own one.  But they don't, so I don't.  BTW, my toyota was built in the US...something that many domestic vehicle owners cannot say.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Nov 13, 2008)

one that gets me to the woods and back


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 13, 2008)

I've got a 95 chevy 4x4 w/4.3 v6 and it does really well, but will probably go with a yota when I get another one.  As far as buying American, I will be when I get the toyota. As for the Big 3, check out how much they spend on healthcare for retirees and tell me what's republican bout that.


----------



## ATLRoach (Nov 13, 2008)

ryanwhit said:


> A little off topic, but I'll bite...
> 
> That's just capitalism...let's enjoy it while we still can.  If the Americans could build as quality of a product, I would own one.  But they don't, so I don't.  BTW, my toyota was built in the US...something that many domestic vehicle owners cannot say.



All Tacomas and Tundras are only built in the US as they are only sold in the US market. The rest of the world gets the Hilux.


----------



## JerryC (Nov 17, 2008)

I think someone just gave a definitive answer on this, and it is Toyota Tundra (although I drive a Dodge). Here's a link:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=259623


----------



## BrandonJCdude92 (Nov 17, 2008)

Chevy colorado
better gas mileage than silverado but not as ugly or small as an s10
best all around


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Nov 18, 2008)

emusmacker said:


> I've got a 95 chevy 4x4 w/4.3 v6 and it does really well, but will probably go with a yota when I get another one.  As far as buying American, I will be when I get the toyota. As for the Big 3, check out how much they spend on healthcare for retirees and tell me what's republican bout that.



Yep, owned a Chevy, never again. Thing was falling apart before warranty was up.

Tacoma for me.


----------



## BoneHunter77 (Nov 18, 2008)

trkyhntr70 said:


> Best hunting truck???
> 
> 
> Im kinda looking to get a truck. ( Pre- Owned)
> ...



Get a cargo carrier for your trailer hit on your SUV and you'll have more than enough room for hunting trips.


----------



## firebreather (Nov 18, 2008)

I have two for you I own a 1996toyota tacoma 4x4 v6 get 19mpg and it will go any where and it is a jewel of a truck everyday as well but also own a 2006ford f-150 stx 4x4 4.6v8 get 17-19 mpg as well the yota get into smaller places and will ocasionally get a scratch or 2 but the f-150 is my baby a tank in itself and I mean 4x4 monster so its your choice but that's my 2 babys and wouldn't hesitate to get into either one to go to calif. But what ever you do don't but a dodge unless you want it in the shop had 2 all pieces of junk dodge is a product of research and development going out the door to early and just look at the 2009 models every one wanna make it look like a FORD F-150 hands down


----------



## firewalker (Nov 19, 2008)

Whatever 4x4 you can test out and make sure it has no immediate problems.  And most of all, as has been said, paid for in Cash a roney.   Make sure you can wipe boogers on it and smack it against a tree if you intend to enjoy it as a hunting truck.  Something you worry about isn't worth using.   I stay in the Cohuttas a lot and you need something you don't care about getting abused while your miles away.


----------



## BrandonJCdude92 (Nov 19, 2008)

Since when is chevy all american?
Most of their trucks are made in canada or mexico..
Well I guess it is american.
FORD is the only actually built in the US.

but heck CHEVY is the best!
bahahaa


----------



## hammerz71 (Nov 19, 2008)

For all you "Toyota" guys out there, 10 or maybe up to even 5 years ago, I would have agreed with you, but their quality has sunk to the level of the big 3 in recent years.  I have 2 buddies with Tundra's and both have had their rigs at the dealer numerous times for serious problems from rear diffs to broken cam shafts.
By comparison, my 2004 Dodge Ram Hemi 4x4 has only been in the shop once and it was a relatively minor issue, repaired under warranty.
The good thing for you is that it's a buyers market, even with the price of gas dropping, ALL truck makers are in financial trouble, meaning you can pretty much take your pick, new or used, and find a great deal on about any brand truck right now...


----------



## MItransplant (Nov 19, 2008)

A paid for one...


----------



## JasonTyree04 (Nov 20, 2008)

Jeep


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 20, 2008)

right now, the best hunting truck is a 97 dodge dakota extended cab 4X4 full bed w/ 190K miles on her.


----------



## walters (Nov 20, 2008)

*ranger*

i bought a 98 ranger 4x4 x-cab this year for 2500.00, good gas milage, good in the woods and its 100 mile round trip to my club and it goes down there twice a week no problem
i like the toyotas also but you have to break the bank to buy one


----------



## drhayes (Nov 21, 2008)

fitterdawg said:


> Ford Ranger. Cant be beat.



My 2wd ranger has never let me down knock on wood


----------



## jjones3030 (Nov 21, 2008)

man someone told you a store story you bought a mazada truck not a ranger


----------



## patchestc (Nov 21, 2008)

the best hunting truck is the one that u have.  buy a trailor and
keep going.

of course if u want to stimulate this economy, go out and buy a
new one.  some great deals to be made right now.


----------



## BrandonJCdude92 (Nov 21, 2008)

yeah man thats a mazda not a ford


----------



## Jack Ryan (Nov 23, 2008)

emusmacker said:


> I've got a 95 chevy 4x4 w/4.3 v6 and it does really well, but will probably go with a yota when I get another one.  As far as buying American, I will be when I get the toyota. As for the Big 3, check out how much they spend on healthcare for retirees and tell me what's republican bout that.



It's called paying your bills, keeping your word, paying people what they owe them.

In other words, nothing republican about it.

Dead beat bankruptcy, liars, now that sounds like they are turning more republican all the time.

Just the same, I pulled one of those 4x4 toyotas and his pontoon boat out of the river last summer with them both full of water with my Silverado.


----------



## Squatch (Nov 23, 2008)

OK, the best is a Chevy Avalanche, comforts for the SUV and the abilty to convert to a truck.  The best thing is you can lock everything in the bed, so do not have to worry about any sticky fingers.  The thing was rated as one of the best off road trucks when it cam out.  I would not buy a 2002 as this was the first year and they did many refinements in the 2003 model.  I have one and people all fo the time ask me how did I get it back here..  Usually by guys on 4 wheelers.  I love it and will most likely get another one,  when the time comes.


----------



## shdw633 (Nov 24, 2008)

The best hunting truck is a PAID OFF hunting truck!!  I have a Ford F250 Crew Cab 4X4 Diesel and I love it as much today as the day I drove it off the lot 7 years ago.  Low maintenance and high fun!!  Over 110,000 miles and only had to change a front wheel bearing ($500).  Get a Ford and get off the road!!


----------



## 027181 (Dec 14, 2008)

If you never want to get stuck scout 800 or scout2(easier to find parts for)


----------



## TAG (Dec 14, 2008)

Ford F150 crew cab 4X4... 

 Plenty of room in the back seat for stuff you want to keep out of the weather.

I've driven Ford trucks for the last 25 years, I have never had one leave me walking on the side of the road.


----------



## jackflash (Dec 14, 2008)

mid-late 80s model pre-Tacoma Toyota P/Ups.....never seen anything like them, even other toyotas, seen them go on and on and on for years and years even after being put in water halfway up the windshields and on the roughest roads around, they just keep goin for 10s and hundreds of thousands of miles....


----------



## 8pointduck (Dec 14, 2008)

Noooooooooo, you are wrong the Mazda is a Ranger. They were both built in America. Guess who owns a good portion of Mazda.


----------



## fishbum2000 (Dec 14, 2008)

get a jeep cherokee strip the carpet spray in bed liner inside
make sure it has the 4.0 straight 6
i got one and get about 22 mpg on the road and about 17 in town
only vehicle i have had on the frame and got out on its own, besides an izuzu trooper. trooper spun a bearing and blew a front main seal @ about 135,000
jeep has 180,000 and still kicking


----------



## Big Kuntry (Dec 23, 2008)

A 1982 Go-cart with 22's and off road tires....LOL.....


----------



## BoneHunter77 (Dec 23, 2008)

Let's make it a poll.


----------



## BkBigkid (Dec 23, 2008)

My PAID for Geo Tracker... 
Runs through the woods like most of these 4-wheelers
Short enough wheel base that Hills and bumps aren't a problem 
Narrows enough to ride the ruts a full size leaves 
and Best of all getting 25+ mpg


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Dec 24, 2008)

I have a 2005 ford f-150 4x4. This is my 2nd Ford F-150. I highly recommend these trucks!!!!


----------



## J Gilbert (Jan 17, 2009)

I've got a 95 Bronco with 140k on it, just had a bunch of work to it but for a 14 year old vehicle you can expect that.  That being said, counting paying for it, I've only got $4200 in it and it'll get me anywhere and everywhere I wanna go.  This year I'm gonna throw on some bigger BFG MT's and a hauler hitch to throw deer on and I'll have my perfect hunting vehicle.  That being said, I don't get great gas mileage, but the thing cost me nearly nothing and will see many more years of hard use.


----------



## doublelungdriller (Jan 17, 2009)

trkyhntr70 said:


> Best hunting truck???
> 
> 
> Im kinda looking to get a truck. ( Pre- Owned)
> ...



chevy z-71


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 17, 2009)

*I was thinkin the same thing*



> man someone told you a store story you bought a mazada truck not a ranger




My 2000 GMC Sonoma has been a dream with 197k on it.
But the Explorer Sleeps better when it is raining!


----------



## Son (Jan 18, 2009)

*Best*

Just don't buy a ZR2 S 10, only that ain't broke on mine is the motor. Hear same from friends who own em. Expensive to keep up, and the mileage isn't that good. Best little truck I ever had in 4 x 4 was a Mitsibishi, that dodge sold for spell there. Ram 50 and I still got it with over 300 thousand.


----------

